

Another Django vs Express HTTP benchmark - fadliawan
https://github.com/fadliawan/django-express-bench
As I&#x27;m in the process of choosing a framework for my next project, I did a little HTTP benchmark of Django+MySQL vs Express+MongoDB. Any comments or input will be appreciated!
======
pedalpete
I would have preferred to see the test with both apps running the same DB for
consistency, as to output in JSON format, Django would need to convert the
table results into JSON while MongoDB would have returned the results in JSON
format.

At the same time, I also expected Django to handily outperform Express. This
makes me happy that I started building my most recent app in Express two days
ago.

~~~
fadliawan
The reason why I paired Express with Mongo is people seems to go with that
route. I also made a scenario for both apps to convert the data returned from
the DB by transforming the object structure first before delivering it as
JSON.

Anyway I find Django code seems to be more maintainable.

